# Album LP|CD of Renaissance, that were stand out so far old and new 16-17th era



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What are a truly epic chunk of petrol, thick dense vinyl of the 50'' of renaissance era everyone should have or like, or medieval music?

Now any CD worth mentioning done in the past that were good solid 10| 10, polyphony or instrumental or both who deserve podium, and love, to cherish

*Name you 10 ten CDs and top 5 vinyl LPs as there are not so many renaissance 50 LPs?
*
*Participate, please,I like your answer ,I want to know you're Holy Grails of Renaissance or Medieval lore, please show me impressive stuff rareties. make me drool like a Pavlov dog.
*

Take good care kind folks of T.C , remener deprofundis is color-blind to his beloved posters.

I send my distinguished greatings to all of you, yes you reading , op, senior op,, supreme op, friends, follower, deprofundis devote & fan of is person or Noise-Bands.


----------

